# Zone 6a Soil Test Results Recommendation



## JTravers (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi, I was hoping I could get some recommendations from this forum on my soil test results.

Background… I'm in Zone 6a. New construction home built in 2019. KBG sod was laid in the heat of the July 2019 summer without an irrigation system (I didn't know any better, watered like crazy before and after work with okay results… it didn't die  ). I've overseeded a couple times with KBG (again, I didn't know better, LOL), core aerated in fall 2020, and did a Fall N blitz last fall (sprayed urea 0.5lb N/M biweekly for 8 weeks). Things came in pretty well this spring, so I'm thinking I'm finally making progress on getting the lawn established well. I also had in-ground irrigation installed last summer, so that's been a huge help.

I was thinking of overseeding some TTTF into the lawn this fall because of some problem/thin spots in more shaded areas - but now I'm thinking I might do another fall blitz and only overseed opportunistically in those shady spots and nowhere else. Reason being, I've had a clover problem the last couple seasons but putting down preemergent last fall seems to have solved that. I'd rather not skip the fall preemergent for fear the clover will come back.

All that being said…. Here are my soil test results from Spectrum Analytics. 


Looks like I need to bring the pH down and need a pretty even amount of N, P, and K.

What's the best way to achieve that over the rest of this season and next (product recommendations would be great)? Any other advice on what to do based on the test results - things to avoid, alternatives that could help, etc?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165

Since you need about equal amounts of N, P, and K, you should use a balanced fertilizer every time you fertilize until you get a soil test next year. You can do the nitrogen blitz this fall using balanced fertilizer instead of urea. Most fertilizer for cool season grass should be applied in the fall, which starts in mid to late August for you.

Do the elemental sulfur now if you want to try to bring down the pH. Directions are in the guidelines. It needs warm weather for the microbes to do their thing.

:


----------



## JTravers (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the link and the recommendations.

Any risk that the amount of elemental sulfur I need to apply to bring pH down might raise sulfur levels too high? If so, what's the best way to handle that?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

High sulfur levels aren't a problem unless you apply too much. You're limited to how much you can apply at a time (5 lb per 1000 sq ft, wasn't it?) and you'll be fine with that amount. You're up north so you'll be doing this once a year. Next year put it down once warm weather arrives. Apply to dry grass, wear protective clothing, water it in after applying.


----------



## JTravers (Aug 27, 2019)

Reading more about elemental sulfur and lowering pH, it seems like it might not be effective long term.

Has anyone had success lowering pH, or is it better to work around the negatives of high pH by applying FAS and… anything else?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I've never dealt with alkaline soil myself. It seems some people have success with sulfur to lower pH and some don't. If your soil is calcareous, it will be impossible to lower the pH. Here is a vinegar test to see how calcareous your soil is:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/HS1262
If it's above 3%, not worth doing the sulfur.

Next time you get your soil tested, it would be better if they used Olsen for the phosphorus and ammonium acetate (preferably elevated pH ammonium acetate) for the cations instead of Mehlich 3. You could ask Spectrum that is an option. The calcium is overestimated on this test because Mehlich is acidic and it extracted some calcium that isn't really available.

Your organic matter is low. Always good to leave clippings on the lawn unless you have a specific reason not to. Mulching leaves in the fall provides organic matter. The natural cycle of roots growing and dying back and growing also provides organic matter.


----------



## JTravers (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for all those details.

For the past 2 seasons of mowing I've exclusively been mulching the clippings. Hopefully, that steadily increases organic matter over time.


----------

